# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Αφροδίτη ΙΙ [Europic Ferry, Afrodite II]

## vinman

¶λλο ένα πλοίο της Med link lines που πέρασε απο τα νερά του Ιονίου.
Κατασκευάσθηκε το 1967 με ολικό μηκος 138,3m και πλάτος 21,2m.
Μετέφερε 760 επιβάτες και 350 αυτοκίνητα.
Στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες θα δείτε μία προσάραξη του πλοίου στις Αλβανικές ακτές απέναντι απο την Κέρκυρα.
Το ατύχημα έγινε στις 14 Ιουλίου του 1999 στις 05,50 και προήλθε εξαιτίας του τιμονιού του το οποίο κόλλησε αριστερά μόλις το πλοίο πέρασε τα Περιστέρια.
Το πλοίο επισκευάστηκε στην Ελευσίνα και συνέχισε τα δρομολόγια του για Μπρίντιζι μετά απο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18145


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18146

----------


## sea_serenade

Vinman, είσαι φοβερός. Το θυμάμαι το περιστατικό και τον χαμό που είχε επικρατήσει στην Ηγουμενίτσα μιας και η σεζόν είχε ξεκινήσει και η κίνηση όλο και αυξανόταν. Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια φωτογραφία του ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ΙΙ στην Πάτρα. Εγγλέζικο σκαρί με κλασικά χαρακτηριστικά. Είχε παραγγελθεί ως EUROPIC FERRY από την Atlantic Steam Navigation που είχε και τα αδελφάκια ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι και ΙΙ. Aργότερα ταξίδεψε για την Townsend-Thoresen και τη P&O. 

Για το Γιαννάτο ταξίδεψε 10 χρόνια αφού του έγεινε εκτεταμένη μετασκευή. Το 2003 πουλήθηκε για να ταξιδέψει στον Περσικό ως AJMAN GLORY. Σύντομα όμως, το 2005, κατέληξε στα διαλυτήρια της Ινδίας.

σάρωση0173.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Λογικά Ellinis, η φωτό θα πρέπει να είναι από τα πρώτα χρόνια του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα αν κρίνουμε από τις δύο πλάγιες κόκκινες γραμμές στις μπάντες του πλοίου.

----------


## Odusseus

Το βαπόρι μπροστά απο το αφροδίτη είναι το Athens Express?

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά είναι το Athens. Για εμένα, η πλώρη του ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ήταν σαφώς πιο επιβλητική.

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το καλοκαίρι του 1993. 

σάρωση0055.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Σάν ένα μεγαλύτερο Καπετάν Αλέξανδρος μου κάνει!Δέ νομίζετε?

----------


## .voyager

Τέλειες φωτογραφίες από την Πάτρα, παλιές εποχές που ψιλοπρόλαβα κι εγώ. Να δω πότε θα σκανάρω αντίστοιχες με Poseidonia και άλλα των ΕΛΜΕΣ, MED LINK, Poseidon, Vergina ferries κτλ.  :Sad:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Σάν ένα μεγαλύτερο Καπετάν Αλέξανδρος μου κάνει!Δέ νομίζετε?


H Αφροδιτη?? Μα ειχε κατασκευαστει και αυτη, σαν ΕUROPIC FERRY (1968), για την ιδια εταιρια που ειχε κατασκευαστει ο Αλεξανδρος σαν DORIC FERRY (1962), και το ΣΙΦΝΟΣ EXRPESS σαν CERDIC FERRY (1961). H εταιρια ηταν η Atlantic Steam Nav. Co., Ltd.

----------


## sea_serenade

> Να δω πότε θα σκανάρω αντίστοιχες με Poseidonia και άλλα των ΕΛΜΕΣ, MED LINK, Poseidon, Vergina ferries κτλ.


Έχεις τέτοιο υλικό και το καθυστερείς??? Αααααααααα, για ζέστανε το scanner και ξεκίνα.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .voyager

Δεν έχω δικό μου γιατί μόνο για εδώ το χρειάζομαι! Τελικά κανόνισα να τις δώσω να μου τις σκανάρουν άμεσα...  :Very Happy:  (Καιρό το υπόσχoμαι).
Δεν είναι πολλές αλλά είναι κάτι.
Sorry για το off topic.

----------


## sea_serenade

Ok φίλε, περιμένουμε με αγωνία το υλικό σου.... :Cool:

----------


## Odusseus

Και στο βάθος ουρανός και κνωσσός / φαιστός (Μακράν τα ομορφότερα βαπόρια που έχουν περάσει απο Ελλάδα).

¶σχετο: Τα Επτάνησος / Δήλος τι έχουν απογίνει?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Και στο βάθος ουρανός και κνωσσός / φαιστός (Μακράν τα ομορφότερα βαπόρια που έχουν περάσει απο Ελλάδα).
> 
> ¶σχετο: Τα Επτάνησος / Δήλος τι έχουν απογίνει?


Συμφωνω οτι τα ΚΝΩΣΟΣ-ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ειναι απο τα ομορφοτερα που εχουν περασει. Οσο για τα αλλα... Ακολουθησαν το γωνστο δρομο για την Ινδια...

----------


## vinman

¶λλη μία φωτογραφία του απο διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της Med Link Lines!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19270

----------


## vinman

Aκόμα μία απο το φυλλάδιο του 2002

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20780

----------


## a.molos

Δυο λιμάνια,Πατρα-Ηγουμενίτσα, 'ενα πλοίο, Αφροδιτη ΙΙ, δύο διαφορετικές εκδόσεις στα πλαινά λογότυπα. Αφησε σε γενικές γραμμές καλές αναμνήσεις.Θα το θυμόμαστε νοσταλγικά!

----------


## sea_serenade

¶παιχτος ο a.molos για ακόμα μία φορά......τον ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Στο Shipsnostagia ανέβηκε μια φωτογραφία του Europic Ferry από την εποχή που συμμετείχε στον πόλεμο των Φωκλαντς. 
Παρατηρήστε πως έχουν περάσει ή απλά πασαλείψει γκρι μπογιά σε διάφορα σημεία για να μη δείνει στόχο στα αργεντίνικα αεροπλάνα.

----------


## despo

Δεν λεχει νόημα να βλαζετε φωτογραφίες που δεν ανοιγονται, αφου δεν είμαστε ολοι μέλη του 'νοσταλγία'.

----------


## sylver23

για καποιους εχει.απο την στιγμη που ειναι αλλοι ανθρωποι εκει και ειναι και σαιτ του εξωτερικου εννοειτε πως υπαρχει αλλο ενα μεγαλο αρχειο.
οποτε καλο ειναι να μπαινουν τετοιες φωτο.απο την στιγμη που δεν ανοιγουν και δεν θελουν καποιοι να γινουν μελη του νοσταλγια ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα για αυτους λες και δεν εχει μπει η φωτο.
ellinis σε ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε πίσω στην Πάτρα του 2000.
Με το *"Superfast I"* περνάμε μπροστά από το υπέροχο *"Αφροδίτη ΙΙ".*
Μια πραγματικά υπέροχη πλώρη.
Ένα όμορφο, θαλασσοδαρμένο εγγλέζικο σκαρί.
Το μεγάλο "ξαδελφάκι" του "Καπετάν Αλέξανδρος Α" και του "Σίφνος Εξπρές".
Για 10 χρόνια ομόρφαινε το λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

Από τα slides που παρουσιάστηκαν στο *"Ένα ταξίδι στο χθες".*
Σιγά-σιγά σκανάρονται....

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Elliinis, τον voyager, τον Trakman, τον Leo, τον ΑΡΗ, τον Rocinante, τον Sea Serenade, τον sylver 23, τον despo, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον Αππία 1978, τον Captain Nionios και τον polyka.

Το Αφροδίτη ΙΙ στην Πάτρα.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Roi, να 'σαι καλά! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Αγαπημένο πλοίο για μένα...

----------


## sea_serenade

Αντώνη, όμορφη φωτό. Να σαι καλά, σ' ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*Kαταπληκτική φωτογραφία Roi σε ευχαριστούμε.*

----------


## .voyager

Η Αφροδιτάρα στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας γύρω στο 1997.

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

Enjoy Med Link Lines official booklet postcard portraying the magnificent F/B AFRODITE:

Digitalizar0037.jpg

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Σε πορτοκαλι δεν νομιζω να το εχουμε δει. Μια φωτογραφια απο το Shipnostalgia.
Europic Ferry

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΣ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΑ ΣΤΙΣ 19/8/1999.
Pict19990819.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aφροδιτη ΙΙ*... 
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 

afroditi II.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο στην τελευταια του κατοικια στο Alang σαν *Ajman Glory* το 2005

http://www.naviearmatori.net/ita/foto-126813-4.html
http://www.naviearmatori.net/ita/foto-126814-4.html

----------


## despo

PHOTO 004 despo AFRODITE II.jpgΤο πλοίο με το οποίο ξεκίνησε η Med Link lines. Τη μία και μοναδική φορά που ταξείδεψα, έχω καλές αναμνήσεις διότι το πλοίο ήταν καθαρό με αξιοπρεπές ξενοδοχειακό και συνεπές στα ωράριά του. Ηταν το μοναδικό πλοίο της εταιρείας που λόγω σημαίας δεν πήγε ποτέ στην Τουρκία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο οτι θυμαμαι ειχε κανει την μετασκευη στις υπερκατασκευες στην Αυλιδα τον ανοιξη του 1996 με κατασκευαστη τον Σηφη Σαβιολακη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

EUROPIC FERRY.jpgMόλις έχει επιστρέψει,βετεράνος πιά,από τον πόλεμο των Falklands.
Πηγή: shipspotting

AFRODITE II.jpg To όμορφο ro/pax του Γιαννάτου στο Πρίντεζι.
Πηγή: faktaomfartyg

Και "high and dry" στο Αλάνγκ
Πηγή: shipspottingAJMAN GLORY.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> EUROPIC FERRY.jpgMόλις έχει επιστρέψει,βετεράνος πιά,από τον πόλεμο των Falklands.


Με τη γκρι μπογιά που ρίξανε κατά τόπους σαν παρδαλό κατσίκι το είχανε κάνει!
Δεν λέω, στην εποχή των ραντάρ κλπ δεν παίζει και μεγάλο ρόλο το χρώμα του σκάφους, αλλά και πάλι...πορτοκαλί το αφήσανε στην εμπόλεμη ζώνη; ούτε πλοίο στόχος να ήταν! 
Εδώ έχει και άλλη μια φωτογραφία του και άλλες των βοηθητικών πλοίων του στόλου των Φώκλαντ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με τη γκρι μπογιά που ρίξανε κατά τόπους σαν παρδαλό κατσίκι το είχανε κάνει!
> Δεν λέω, στην εποχή των ραντάρ κλπ δεν παίζει και μεγάλο ρόλο το χρώμα του σκάφους, αλλά και πάλι...πορτοκαλί το αφήσανε στην εμπόλεμη ζώνη; ούτε πλοίο στόχος να ήταν! 
> Εδώ έχει και άλλη μια φωτογραφία του και άλλες των βοηθητικών πλοίων του στόλου των Φώκλαντ.


 'Eτσι είχαν πασαλείψει όλο το ακομοντέσιο.
Η ενδιαφέρουσα αυτή λίστα περιέχει επιταγμένα βρετανικά εμπορικά στο πόλεμο των Φώκλαντς.Περιττό να πούμε,πολλά από αυτά αγοράστηκαν από Έλληνες αργότερα.

----------

